# Reovering PGMs from ceramic and refractories



## Irons (Jan 18, 2008)

an expired patent:

Recovery of platinum group metals, gold and silver from scrap
Document Type and Number:
United States Patent 4427442
Link to this page:
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4427442.html
Abstract:
This invention relates to the recovery of precious metals which may be present in or associated with ceramic materials, that is to say the secondary refining or recovery of such metals rather than the primary refining of the ore containing them.


----------

